# New Member question



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

O.k. 
So you fellas have peeked my interest!!! :lol: I want to see what you ELITE men have to say!!
I have a money order for the "best 10 bucks (USD!!) that i will spend"...so do I just toss it in an envelope and mail to NODAK in Bismarck??

:huh: :iroll:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I believe you can send it here,

Nodak Outdoors LLP
7510 Hightop Lane
Bismarck ND 58503
701-866-1909
[email protected]


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

There is a sticky directly above this post, at the very top of the Open forum:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=29385



Sweet Lynn!


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, I read the sticky, just wasn't sure if it was to be addressed to anyone in particular. 
This should be interesting eh....You boys better play nice!!!..Most the time!!!

:jammin:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Remember, I warned you about the 'Bait Pile'! You think you get "information" here in the general area? 

Wait 'til you see the 'pile'? :splat:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

:strapped: 
I'm prepared
:justanangel:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

DodgeLynn said:


> :strapped:
> I'm prepared
> :justanangel:


You say that now, but when you are calling in sick to work, because the internet is slow there, or skipping meals to lurk the BP.... you won't be saying the same thing!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Be careful in the BP though...I think we're nearing our first man to man hookup. Blhunter and WS7 got it going on! 

Thick skin and a sense of humor are a must! Welcome to the dark side...

Mike


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Well Yahoo!! You NODAK guys are something else....cool.

You have to ask yourselves though...are you ready for a thick skinned broad to bring a little light into that darkside? HMMMMMM :homer:

Yikes!! that man to man hook up talk is a little nasty though... uke:

oke:


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

DodgeLynn said:


> Well Yahoo!! You NODAK guys are something else....cool.
> 
> You have to ask yourselves though...are you ready for a thick skinned broad to bring a little light into that darkside? HMMMMMM :homer:
> 
> ...


I thought brokeback mountain was every gals favorite flick :huh:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

I will NEVER see that flick!!...and I am not your typical girl! but its funny that you say that because I almost wrote that it was a little too brokeback-esque for my sensabilities!!! Whats the next sacriledge...bring back Jeremiah Johnson or Grizzly Adams and introduce their male lover!!! #$#@@$$%$%^^$# eekes!


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

They didn't call him "Gentle Ben" for nothing ya know!


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

OOOOOOOHHHHHH!!!! Scarred for life!!! :drunk:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> You have to ask yourselves though...are you ready for a thick skinned broad to bring a little light into that darkside? HMMMMMM


It will be our pleasure I'm sure. How was the last weekend hunt? I can't believe it's Friday again.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Last weekends hunt was great. Was introduced to an area that is prime for all kinds of hunting. Fields for Pheasant, surrounded by marsh for ducks and acres of bush loaded with deer. Didn't do much hunting this weekend, I drove back up there myself this weekend to check out a few areas and get a tree stand up. I think this place will be my place for solo hunts. Kinda happy about getting it, its hard to get permission anywhere around these parts, specially one, with as much activity as I saw this weekend. Kind of makes up for my Moose hunt being cancelled this year, I was disappointed to say the least.

So did you get any grouse on your weekend?

Weekends don't seem to come soon enough for me!!!!..working for a living and dreaming about the great outdoors the whole time!!! :roll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> So did you get any grouse on your weekend?


Yes I did eat some fresh grouse.. yum yum!! A grouse is like a big drumstick to me... or the delectable thigh. dd:

Sorry to hear the moose hunt was cancelled, they are a blast to shoot. Of all the animals I punched a hole into with the 30-06 the moose showed the least sign of being hit. Man they are tough and big!!


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't think I could ever explain in words how much I love the experience of Moose hunting. I have been on five Moose hunts at camp in Northern Ontario and they have been some of the best experiences I could ever ask for. We have dropped a bull each year. My last year the bull was only 8 yards away from me and the year before he was 14 yards. Talk about up close and personal!!! I have been both humbled and schooled by those experiences. I can close my eyes and relive it with absolute detail and I feel blessed..and I can't wait to do it again!!!! I will just have to wait a bit longer this time.

Mmmmm fresh delectible thigh huh??? TALKIN DIRTY NOW!!! :wink:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Both of you..... Keep it in your pants! :lol:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

The drumstick?????


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

DodgeLynn said:


> The drumstick?????


Well.... whatever you call it!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> DodgeLynn wrote:
> The drumstick?????
> 
> Well.... whatever you call it!


 :lol:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

:justanangel:

:rollin:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I always thought it was called a sausage, but whatever you want to call it.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Eh Buckseye you WERE talking about that fine fresh grouse dinner you had.......... right?????????!!!!!!!!!!!

drumsticks....sausage...ay yi yi fellas!!!!

Heaven forbid you had mentioned how tasty the breasts on that bird were!!!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

OK! 

Easy now folks......wait for the bait pile for this stuff. We have kids on here now.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

sorry Rude. Couldn't resist.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Haven't you gotten your invite yet? Hustad must be behind, since he has been out hunting the past week! I bet you can't even sleep at night you are so excited!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I think Huey is up in SK with the gang this week. They left on Saturday.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Not yet Hunt4! I did use the old snail mail too, so we can't be to hard on the guy right! We would all rather be hunting!!!! BUT I must admit my curiosity is getting the better of me!  I am pretty patient though.

I do really wonder what the fellas have to say in that ole bait pile!!! I have learned not to talk about wild game dinners in the public forums..it goes gutter mind pretty quick!! boys boys boys!! all kidding around though!

Trying to load up some pictures, but, need to get some work done first..can't keep customs held up because I am spending too much time on NODAK!! hehe


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

DodgeLynn said:


> Not yet Hunt4! I did use the old snail mail too, so we can't be to hard on the guy right! We would all rather be hunting!!!! BUT I must admit my curiosity is getting the better of me!  I am pretty patient though.
> 
> I do really wonder what the fellas have to say in that ole bait pile!!! I have learned not to talk about wild game dinners in the public forums..it goes gutter mind pretty quick!! boys boys boys!! all kidding around though!
> 
> Trying to load up some pictures, but, need to get some work done first..can't keep customs held up because I am spending too much time on NODAK!! hehe


Either work at the border... or an airport?


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Border broker. Stuck in an office. :-? :fiddle:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

You guys better get deleting!! j/k :lol:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Guilty of something fellas??????????


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

buckseye said:


> You guys better get deleting!! j/k :lol:


:rollin:



8)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

buckseye said:


> You guys better get deleting!! j/k :lol:


I spent 3 hours last night doing that!


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

:gag:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Another week and no Bait Pile......you guys must have A LOT to delete in there!!!!

I think I am addicted to this site!! :idiot:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

The 'Head Dude' is still hunting up in your neck of the world. We are trying to get him to extend his hunting trip for another week as we still have a lot of deleting to do!

Oh, and there is over 600 PAGES of reading for you when you do get in there! Also, there is another female posting in there so we will have TWO in there now. What in the world is happening??????

he he he he he

Chris posted a report in the Snow Goose Forum about his hunt up there. He is the owner of the site.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

MSG Rude said:


> The 'Head Dude' is still hunting up in your neck of the world. We are trying to get him to extend his hunting trip for another week as we still have a lot of deleting to do!
> 
> Oh, and there is over 600 PAGES of reading for you when you do get in there! Also, there is another female posting in there so we will have TWO in there now. What in the world is happening??????
> 
> ...


Soon to be 3 

*gets eraser out*


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

We are most definately blessed up here as far as the variety of hunts available to us. I am sure the head honcho is enjoying himself immensely.

Its just funny... me being on this site. I usually run outside and away from my PC on every break and lunch hour, never been too into the web. Now I check out the site all the time..my coworkers keep wondering whats up.

Guessing what I look like??...homely as a bed bug!!..missing teeth, never shave, short & round, dress like a man.....smokin hot!!!! Does that help......hehehehehehehehehehe..just kidding..maybe! 
:justanangel:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

DodgeLynn said:


> Guessing what I look like??...homely as a bed bug!!..missing teeth, never shave, short & round, dress like a man.....smokin hot!!!! Does that help......hehehehehehehehehehe..just kidding..maybe!
> :justanangel:


Now us guys would never ever do SUCH a thing? :huh:

:gag: :justanangel:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

R y a n said:


> DodgeLynn said:
> 
> 
> > Guessing what I look like??...homely as a bed bug!!..missing teeth, never shave, short & round, dress like a man.....smokin hot!!!! Does that help......hehehehehehehehehehe..just kidding..maybe!
> ...


Heck no!!! What we are really discussing in there is if you can COOK! We know you can out hunt most of us but what we need is a good cook!

:beer:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

My Mum raised me old school buddy...OF COURSE I CAN COOK!!!!! Grill it, fry it, roast it, bake it, smoke it.....yup, definatley can cook. Mostly Fish and Game...but sometimes I bake a little desert or two as well!

:stirpot: :lol: [/b]


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

MSG Rude said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > DodgeLynn said:
> ...


I thought we were discussing if she had land?

All the boyz here are always looking for their next hunting hot spot.

So to speak...


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

AH HA HA ..I am a Hunter!!!...when I first started communicating on here..I thought what the heck....maybe I will get some more land or spots to hunt!!! I've been paying attention. 
When I go out with all the girls they tell me to stop talking to guys for places to hunt!!! They just don't understand!!!!!
:wink:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

DodgeLynn said:


> My Mum raised me old school buddy...OF COURSE I CAN COOK!!!!! Grill it, fry it, roast it, bake it, smoke it.....yup, definatley can cook. Mostly Fish and Game...but sometimes I bake a little desert or two as well!
> 
> :stirpot: :lol: [/b]


You mean there is more ways to cook then holding the raw meat in my fingers over the fire?

Shoot, most of us still drag our knuckles on the way to the fire!

Dang buckseye! The girl can hunt, cook, has land to hunt, and according to her she has girl friends that she goes out with to boot!

I don't think you will last long as a single woman in the 'Pile'.

Ryan, should we introduce her to Mike? oke:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

MSG Rude said:


> Ryan, should we introduce her to Mike? oke:


DL One word of advice....RUN!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I will admit, I did Ask what others thought you look like.

BTW>... How much land do you own? That is the number one question I ask chicks!

SO???


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

P&Y, some how I feel that you would get your arse kicked daily! That is a woman that would whip you into shape.

AND WHIPPED NOT IN THE WAY YOU NORMALLY PAY FOR IT EITHER!


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Look at the confessions coming out!!!!! Boys boys boys...you'd think you posted some stuff considering a woman would never see it!! Busted huh!!
Too funny!

Easy on the whole set up deal!! Singles a great state. I don't have to listen to a man complaining about how much time I spend out hunting and not with him, or nagging me about how late I came back from fishin or riding, or about spending too much time in the garage sharing beers with the buds, or telling me its grose to have a deer hanging in the pole barn, or requesting salads at the dinner table, or complaining about my wall mount decorating skills and I never want to be asked ever again "don't you have enough decoys", enough guns"...etc...yikes!!!

Oh Hunt4......you should know a lady never tells her secrets!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

My vote is for hot.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey DodgeLynn.. these guys freakin you out or what? :lol:

You have any hunting plans for the weekend? I'm going to go after the thighs and breasts again this weekend... :lol: ... grouse of course!! Yumyum!! Thanks for posting too.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Sasha and Abby said:


> My vote is for hot.


Only with a breast in each hand....

FROM THE BIRDS YOU SICK FOLKS!!!!! 8)


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Ya just a little Buckseye, never had so many fellas talking about "hooking up", sounds like a bunch of woman!!!! 
 :jammin: 
ouch!!

Definately hunting! I actually volunteered at a Local Migratory Bird Conservation Area, they are holding a hunt trying to get more woman involved in hunting. I thought it was a good idea, but, its not all charity!!! Its a chance to hunt a CONSERVATION AREA!!!! I drive by salivating all the time when I am out scouting! Its one of the biggest Marshes in this neck of the woods and the allow only two hunts a year..one day for the kids and one day for woman. I think I am taking my good buddys wife..he was afraid she would shoot him..so he is taking his daughter. Should be fun.

Sunday..Ruger and I will be out for geese.

Have a great weekend FELLAS!!! 
Enjoy those breasts and thighs, of the Grouse, eh Buckseye!!!! Fresh is best!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Enjoy those breasts and thighs, of the Grouse, eh Buckseye!!!! Fresh is best!!


Whew!! That's hot! :wink: Thank you and you have a wonderful weekend also. I hope your hunts are safe and successful this weekend. Hunting with a dog is awesome, I plan to get one again when I can. Shoot straight play safe and good luck.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Well Buckseye, hope you had your fill of grouse this past weekend. I enjoyed nice fresh deer backstraps.....unfortunately, that was all that was salvaged from the deer that got a dodge tattoo Saturday night when I was heading home from my duck hunt. Buck vs Ram = no one wins. :eyeroll:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

This is like a mini-BP... :lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

taddy1340 said:


> Be careful in the BP though...I think we're nearing our first man to man hookup. Blhunter and WS7 got it going on!
> 
> Thick skin and a sense of humor are a must! Welcome to the dark side...
> 
> Mike


HAHAHAHHAHA :beer: :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the Dodge taking a hit, hopefully didn't wreck to much. And you how did you fare, first deer you run over? I've plowed over a few, they make a hell of noise when they hit. Looked right up a bucks nostrils pasted against my driver side window once, that wreck was two deer and totaled out the car. Well ol bucky paid the full price in the end, I hope you enjoyed your expensive venison straps mmmm. Was it a nice buck?

No luscious grouse, this weekend, to be had by me I must confess :lol:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

What type of Ram, 2500, 1500, 3500 Cummins, hemi come on, gotta see exactly what type of girl you are. :lol:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Been the passenger a few times driving through UP Michigan when we've hit deer, but, that, was my first time hitting one. I was just happy to keep the tire side down..deep culverts around here. It wasn't my truck so I felt pretty bad, but, the owner was passed out in the backseat. It was a young buck, 8 ptr. I clipped his hind quarter on the jump. Definately got the adrenaline going, Ruger was a bit freaked out. The deer became a write off for meat when some old guy in a little Chevy S10 smoked it coming the opposite direction. Now that little truck had damage!! My buddies Dodge didn't have to much..head light, quarter panel, not too bad. He too was happy we stayed on the road.

My truck Varmit? Its just a typical simple girls truck..97 1500 sport, 6 in body lift, mickey claws, mossy oak interior, moss green w/ mossy oak flames up the hood...its cute. Her days are pretty numbered though, I will hate to see her go. :lol:

WS7 you and Blhunter still getting along? :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Lynn,

buckseye is too embarrased to ask you so I will....just for him.....

So how big are your....................................

.................tires? With the 6" lift..._they_ must be pretty big huhh?


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

BIG.

But, they sit right and suit the body type..makes for a good ride on the back roads.
:evil: :justanangel:
:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

You are my first Lynn........you finally got me speechless!

Someone hurry up and get her to the 'pile' status already!


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

:wink:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> But, they sit right and suit the body type..makes for a good ride on the back roads.


OMG!!!! :wink:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

buckseye said:


> > But, they sit right and suit the body type..makes for a good ride on the back roads.
> 
> 
> OMG!!!! :wink:


:rollin:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

HAHA!!!


----------

